# Manhattan Club Confiscates Crock Pot!



## MichaelColey

We are staying at The Manhattan Club, and housekeeping confiscated our crock pot this morning. Security says it is against fire code and that we can't get it back until we check out.

We have stuff in the fridge that we can't cook, now. We had planned several crock pot meals...

Bell services never said anything when they brought it up. Housekeeping never said anything yesterday.

So much for a "kitchenette"!


----------



## buzglyd

What a crock!

Maybe they'll let you crock in the maintenance room and you can bring it up.


----------



## ronparise

I remember when I was in college. Living in a dorm. (Almost 50 years ago) we couldn't cook in our rooms there either. But enough of us had electric fry pans that we regularly blew circuit breakers.

It won't be the same but there not much you can't do in a microwave. Good luck


----------



## csxjohn

I'd run out and buy another cheap one before I'd let that food go to waste. 

Do not let housekeeping see the darn thing and make sure you don't start any fires.:hysterical:


----------



## MichaelColey

Microwaving will be a challenge because they don't provide any dishes to cook in (at least not in our units), just plates and bowls and glasses.


----------



## Passepartout

Is there a hot plate? Perhaps a heavy pot on low could approximate a slow cooker. That's a bum deal, though. NYC has some weird ordinances. It was just a few years ago that they allowed garbage disposers- city wide! Said they would be too hard on the sewage plants. Can you see people turning in their neighbors for having a Disposall?

Jim


----------



## MichaelColey

No hot plates (or pots or pans).


----------



## rhonda

Micheal, 

What size unit?  We have a 1BR in Nov and planned to bring a juicer.  Should I also bring my own cutting boards and knives?

So sorry to hear about your crock pot!

Thx! Rhonda


----------



## ronparise

When I was a mess Sargent I learned to improvise in the kitchen. I used feed 150 guys using a camp stove

I'd look for glass casserole with a glass top (Corning Ware?) an inch or two of water some onion and garlic, potatoes and and the meat. Put that in the microwave and cook

Absent the corningware use a bowl with a plate on top of it


----------



## vacationhopeful

TV dinners or lean cuisine. Whole Foods is in the subterrain concourse under Columbus Square.

Agree with corning ware or any glassware with a lid.


----------



## Paumavista

*Always use crockpot on vacation*

We always take our crock pot to a "drive-to" destination/vacation.  It is my favorite way to cook......put it all together in the morning...head out to enjoy the day....come home to a delicious, home cooked meal.

Has anyone heard of other destinations that wouldn't allow a crockpot - maybe we should keep ours safely "away" on days when housekeeping staff will be around.  I've never seen a sign prohibiting a crockpot??


----------



## e.bram

Nothing to burn in the boondocks!


----------



## b2bailey

*Reminds me of a week we spent at Gaslamp Plaza Suites, San Diego*

Somehow we had the idea we were going to have a mini-kitchen so went grocery shopping BEFORE we checked into our unit. Alas, no cooking supplies supplied. We went to Walmart and bought a George Foreman grill. Used it in the bathroom with the fan running. We had our car, so we were able to transport it home with us.


----------



## Passepartout

Peacock Suites in Anaheim had just a tiny, cheap microwave and one of those tiny 4-cup coffee makers & mini fridge. We managed to find some 'heat 'n' eat' entrees at Trader Joe's, but ended up taking most of our meals out. They were installing mini-kitchens with a bar-size sink and 2 burner hot plate while we were there.

I can sympathize with the fact that it's different for Michael and family with kids than it is with just DW and me fending for ourselves. That can become really old and very expensive in NYC.


----------



## Rene McDaniel

Humm. I am thinking that maybe they are worried about _*unattended *_cooking. Usually you put things in the crock pot and go out for the day.  They might feel there is the potential for fire risk if something were to go wrong and there was no one was in the room to deal with it.

We've stayed at Manhattan Club several times and always take a small George Forman grill and used that for our meats, and the microwave for veggies.  It also does a fine job cooking bacon or toasting bagels for breakfast, too.  Once you are done cooking you can just stick it in a bag in the dresser drawers or inside your empty suitcase in the closet. A couple of times we have forgotten and left it out on the kitchen counter with no problems.  But I feel it is never a good idea to leave any appliances you've brought on the counter.

A lot of insurance companies are tightening up on potential fire hazards.  We have a beach condo where all propane grills have been banned starting this year.  It was mandated by the insurance company.  Didn't matter that in 40+ years there was never even one fire caused by a BBQ grill on the balcony in a 550 unit complex.

Maybe you could pick up a George Forman grill or large electric frypan, and use it to cook only when you are in the unit, never unattended. Then put in back in your suitcase when you go out for the day.


----------



## csxjohn

The more I think about this the more upset I'm getting.  I'm thinking I would not put up with them taking my personal property out of my room.

I'm thinking I would pitch a fit and demand it back with the threat of calling the police to report a theft from my room.

I would not use it after I got it back but I would not put up with them taking it from me.

Even if there is a rule against using them that they can point to, it is still yours.

And don't let Ron make you think they had microwaves when he was in the Army, they barely started using electric lights when he was in.:ignore:


----------



## fillde

csxjohn said:


> The more I think about this the more upset I'm getting.  I'm thinking I would not put up with them taking my personal property out of my room.
> 
> I'm thinking I would pitch a fit and demand it back with the threat of calling the police to report a theft from my room.
> 
> I would not use it after I got it back but I would not put up with them taking it from me.
> 
> Even if there is a rule against using them that they can point to, it is still yours.
> 
> And don't let Ron make you think they had microwaves when he was in the Army, they barely started using electric lights when he was in.:ignore:



I disagree. If there is a rule against bringing electrical appliances for cooking into the room,  the OP is out of luck. 

They don't know Michael Coley won't use it again(not saying he would). This is a fire and safety issue.


----------



## Twinkstarr

vacationhopeful said:


> TV dinners or lean cuisine. Whole Foods is in the subterrain concourse under Columbus Square.
> 
> Agree with corning ware or any glassware with a lid.



Well it's NYC, they probably figure you'll get take out, go out to eat or do the run to WF. 

Did you use it already? Bet someone smelt something and called the front desk. 

Park Plaza in Beaver Creek has a crock pot in the villa, thought of Michael when I saw it.


----------



## ronparise

csxjohn said:


> The more I think about this the more upset I'm getting.  I'm thinking I would not put up with them taking my personal property out of my room.
> 
> I'm thinking I would pitch a fit and demand it back with the threat of calling the police to report a theft from my room.
> 
> I would not use it after I got it back but I would not put up with them taking it from me.
> 
> Even if there is a rule against using them that they can point to, it is still yours.
> 
> And don't let Ron make you think they had microwaves when he was in the Army, they barely started using electric lights when he was in.:ignore:



No we didnt have microwaves, we used really big gasoline fired camp stoves...but we did have to innovate and adapt recipes to field conditions. We did have electricity though, from a generator, and we carried an electric potato peeler. My KPs were the envy of KPs everywhere


----------



## heathpack

I would agree that the issue is likely unattended cooking.

I'd also be pretty peeved if I bought a bunch of food and couldn't use it because my crockpot was confiscated.  And then on top of that expense comes the additional expense of takeout?

I totally get what Ron is saying but is it really efficient for vacationers to spend a bunch of time jury-rigging a way to cook crock-pot meals without a crockpot?  Maybe it is for Michael, or maybe it isn't. He and his family can weigh that decision for themselves.

I'd be a little reluctant to go out and buy some other cooking device.  I speculate that the property may take te stance that no pots and pans implies no cooking.  Personally, I'd probably convert the ingredients that can easily be converted to non-crockpot meals and just reconcile myself to the loss of the rest (but it would gall me to do so!).

There are some pretty decent cheap eats to be had in NYC.  Deli sandwiches, deli breakfasts, dollar pizza slices, Grays papaya hot dog special, Chinese takeout come immediately to mind. 

Good luck Micheal.  Confiscated crockpot is a new one on TUG!

H


----------



## BJRSanDiego

*A long long time ago...*

I recall when I was in my early twenties and my wife and I traveled from Chicago to the Northeast.  We would came one night and the next night we'd stay at some place like Motel 6.  Basically, we didn't have two nickels to rub together.  But we were young, having good clean fun, payed all of our bills and not in debt.

We had a Coleman camp stove with us that used what is called "white gas" to heat.   The white gas was kind of like refined kerosene.  We also had plates and silverware from camping.  We would cook a cheap meal in our room and would often also make fresh popcorn.  We tried to keep it on the "down low" but I remember washing the aluminum pots in the bathroom sink.  It left all sorts of black marks in the sink.  I suspect that the black marks and the popcorn smell weren't missed by the cleaning people. 

:rofl:


----------



## CO skier

csxjohn said:


> The more I think about this the more upset I'm getting.  I'm thinking I would not put up with them taking my personal property out of my room.
> 
> I'm thinking I would pitch a fit and demand it back with the threat of calling the police to report a theft from my room.
> 
> I would not use it after I got it back but I would not put up with them taking it from me.
> 
> Even if there is a rule against using them that they can point to, it is still yours.



The confiscation of a crock pot (a.k.a. "inappropriate appliance") is apparently not that uncommon of an occurrence.  See page 7 here:

http://oa.mo.gov/fmdc/facilitiesoperations/rules.pdf


To the OP -- Since you have "paid the price," why not ask for the exact fire code that the offending appliance violates?  (Wouldn't a curling iron represent a greater fire hazard?)  I agree that if the unit is advertised as a "kitchenette" (an area reserved for cooking) it would include the use of cooking appliances such as a crock pot.


----------



## ampaholic

csxjohn said:


> The more I think about this the more upset I'm getting.  I'm thinking I would not put up with them taking my personal property out of my room.
> 
> I'm thinking I would pitch a fit and demand it back with the threat of calling the police to report a theft from my room.
> 
> I would not use it after I got it back but I would not put up with them taking it from me.
> 
> Even if there is a rule against using them that they can point to, it is still yours.



And they will give it back when he checks out. If I was management there - insisting to have it back would signal my "check out" time - if you get my drift.

A NYC Fire Marshal is nothing or no one to trifle with. Just imagine if he wanted a big gulp with that crock pot meal


----------



## CO skier

BJRSanDiego said:


> ...
> We had a Coleman camp stove with us that used what is called "white gas" to heat.   The white gas was kind of like refined kerosene.  We also had plates and silverware from camping.  We would cook a cheap meal *in our room* and would often also make fresh popcorn.  We tried to keep it on the "down low" but I remember washing the aluminum pots in the bathroom sink.  It left all sorts of black marks in the sink.  I suspect that the black marks and the popcorn smell weren't missed by the cleaning people.



1)  You probably had no idea (and maybe still don't) know how close you may have come to carbon monoxide poisoning.  (Darwin was right, but some people just get lucky).

2)  Something tells me that a generous tip was not left for the extra cleaning efforts from the hardworking staff.


----------



## CO skier

ampaholic said:


> ...
> A NYC Fire Marshal is nothing or no one to trifle with.



What do you think they are cooking their meal in at the local firehouse?

One pot meal -- go fight a fire or two -- return to a fully cooked dinner.


----------



## MichaelColey

It's definitely not an issue of unattended cooking.  When I talked with them, they said that no cooking devices are allowed, including hot plates, griddles, etc.

It was almost humorous when I asked the guy at the front desk if they had any baking dishes I could use in the microwave.  He didn't understand what that was.

I bought a 9x9x4 glass baking dish, and I think we'll be able to do microwave versions of the meals we were planning on cooking in the crock pot.  I think we'll have to split them in half and do two batches, but that's not a problem.

I don't buy that it's a fire code issue.  It's likely an insurance issue.  I'm sure their insurance company told them that the rates would be higher if they allowed any cooking devices in the rooms.  There are no toasters in here either.

And it's definitely not a safety issue.  Crock pots are incredibly safe.

If it were just me (or even me and my wife), I would be eating out every night.  As it is, we planned on eating out about every other night.  But when you travel almost half of the year, with three kids (plus we have a niece traveling with us on this six week road trip), you try to be more frugal and healthy.  Part of the reason we like timeshares is that we can cook meals.


----------



## pedro47

Rules are rules and we must fellow them.  They the resort should have spelled this out in their resort guidelines or in RCI rules for exchanging into this resort.

Good luck and enjoy your stay.


----------



## csxjohn

ronparise said:


> No we didnt have microwaves, we used really big gasoline fired camp stoves...but we did have to innovate and adapt recipes to field conditions. We did have electricity though, from a generator, and we carried an electric potato peeler. My KPs were the envy of KPs everywhere



You do know I was just joking?  I was also in in 1970 and I still wish I had one of those field stoves with the burner unit.  And I alway thought the immersion heaters would be great for heating a swimming pool.


----------



## Twinkstarr

pedro47 said:


> Rules are rules and we must fellow them.  They the resort should have spelled this out in their resort guidelines or in RCI rules for exchanging into this resort.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your stay.



It's not even on MC website, which I looked at last night.


----------



## heathpack

MichaelColey said:


> It's definitely not an issue of unattended cooking.  When I talked with them, they said that no cooking devices are allowed, including hot plates, griddles, etc.
> 
> It was almost humorous when I asked the guy at the front desk if they had any baking dishes I could use in the microwave.  He didn't understand what that was.
> 
> I bought a 9x9x4 glass baking dish, and I think we'll be able to do microwave versions of the meals we were planning on cooking in the crock pot.  I think we'll have to split them in half and do two batches, but that's not a problem.
> 
> I don't buy that it's a fire code issue.  It's likely an insurance issue.  I'm sure their insurance company told them that the rates would be higher if they allowed any cooking devices in the rooms.  There are no toasters in here either.
> 
> And it's definitely not a safety issue.  Crock pots are incredibly safe.
> 
> If it were just me (or even me and my wife), I would be eating out every night.  As it is, we planned on eating out about every other night.  But when you travel almost half of the year, with three kids (plus we have a niece traveling with us on this six week road trip), you try to be more frugal and healthy.  Part of the reason we like timeshares is that we can cook meals.



Out of curiosity, was this no-cooking-devices policy written somewhere and you just missed it?  Or was it unknowable up until the time of the "offense?"

Of course a microwave is a cooking device and they allow that, so their logic is not great.  But don't point that out to them, they might pull out all the microwaves next!

Have fun with your creative cooking and your visit to NY!

H


----------



## MichaelColey

I haven't had time to look through the notebook of info yet, but I haven't seen anything about it yet. 

Searching, I did find a TUG post from several years back mentioning cooking restrictions and a TripAdvisor review complaining about the same issue. 

Definitely not something I knew in advance. Bell services brought the crock pot up when I checked in and said nothing. It was sitting on the counter Saturday when housekeeping cleaned and they said nothing. Sunday they confiscated it.


----------



## Sullco2

*NYC firefighters*

I lived in NYC for many years and a friend recounts how he was using his small outdoor grill on his apartment balcony one evening when firefighters burst through his door with hoses, extinguished the "fire" and let him know in no uncertain terms that this was illegal.

While this isn't exactly parallel, NYC is no place to mess with the authorities.  You don't stand a chance.

I do understand the impulse to save some money while traveling with family and that timeshare suites provide that opportunity.  But NYC should really be the exception--it's a world capital with every type of cuisine at every price level within a few blocks of wherever you are.

Having said that, I know it's not always realistic.  But certainly part of travel is new taste sensations.

Bon voyage.


----------



## brigechols

MichaelColey said:


> I haven't had time to look through the notebook of info yet, but I haven't seen anything about it yet.
> 
> Searching, I did find a TUG post from several years back mentioning cooking restrictions and a TripAdvisor review complaining about the same issue.
> 
> Definitely not something I knew in advance. Bell services brought the crock pot up when I checked in and said nothing. It was sitting on the counter Saturday when housekeeping cleaned and they said nothing. Sunday they confiscated it.



Was the crockpot in use on Saturday or Sunday while housekeeping cleaned th unit?


----------



## ronparise

csxjohn said:


> You do know I was just joking?  I was also in in 1970 and I still wish I had one of those field stoves with the burner unit.  And I alway thought the immersion heaters would be great for heating a swimming pool.



Of course I knew, but I wanted to carry the joke a little farther. And the fact is that there are a lot of things that werent there when we were kids. 

And here you go...ask and you shall receive .

field range

immersion heater

turns out that you can buy more than timeshares on ebay

we were up at 3 am to prepare breakfast to be served at 6.  Good SOS takes time. Part of our prep work was lighting 4 immersion heaters. (prewash, wash, second wash, and rinse).  I enjoyed showing a new cook how to light one. There was always a someone walking around with no hair on his arm, and sometimes no eyebrows. And the explosion would wake the troop a little early for breakfast.


----------



## kwindham

Wow, I would be ticked off about my crock pot!  You would think that the "no cooking appliances" would have been included in your reservation confirmation or something?


----------



## ronparise

kwindham said:


> Wow, I would be ticked off about my crock pot!  You would think that the "no cooking appliances" would have been included in your reservation confirmation or something?



I disagree...somethings are just understood. 

For example,

 Ive never seen a rule that says I have to wear a swim suit in the hot tubs, but I almost always do. 

or no open fires on the deck, I only learned in this thread that some folks travel with their bar-b-que.

The exchange companies cant anticipate every common sense thing that one of their members might violate and provide a notice


----------



## kwindham

ronparise said:


> I disagree...somethings are just understood.
> 
> For example,
> 
> Ive never seen a rule that says I have to wear a swim suit in the hot tubs, but I almost always do.
> 
> or no open fires on the deck, I only learned in this thread that some folks travel with their bar-b-que.
> 
> The exchange companies cant anticipate every common sense thing that one of their members might violate and provide a notice



Not wearing a swimsuit in a public use hot tub?  :hysterical:  sorry that just tickled my funny bone!

but I guess you have a point, makes more sense when you put it that way.  But still, it got to be a bummer for op


----------



## GeraldineT

There are laws in NY that somehow apply to hotels so that people cannot rent out rooms and have these makeshift kitchens (crockpots, hotpots, portable stoves) in them.   It goes to illegal apartments and other type housing issues.   Because a lot of apartments in NYC (all 5 boroughs) are literally a bedroom with a shared bath they are a ton of weird rules that somehow hotels fall under since old hotels have been converted into "apartments" without a "formal" kitchen


----------



## heathpack

ronparise said:


> I disagree...somethings are just understood.
> 
> For example,
> 
> Ive never seen a rule that says I have to wear a swim suit in the hot tubs, but I almost always do.
> 
> or no open fires on the deck, I only learned in this thread that some folks travel with their bar-b-que.
> 
> The exchange companies cant anticipate every common sense thing that one of their members might violate and provide a notice



Except that it's a timeshare and there is a reasonable expectation of an ability to cook because there is a kitchen or kitchen-like space.  I totally agree that if there are no pots/pans or stoves, "no cooking" is semi-implied.  In a situation like this, it would be smart of the exchange company to make this clear, just so that everyone's on the same page at the time the exchange goes through.  Not that RCI is _responsible_ but perhaps Michael will take the time to drop them a note after his return home.  The suggestion could be made that a disclaimer be added to the Manhattan Club resort description- limited kitchen facilities and guests may not bring their own cooking devices.

H


----------



## e.bram

Does anyone think Plexico Burress demanded or got his heat back?


----------



## e.bram

Imagine if the OP had a pressure cooker!


----------



## MichaelColey

ronparise said:


> I disagree...*somethings are just understood*.
> 
> For example,
> 
> Ive never seen a rule that says I have to wear a swim suit in the hot tubs, but I almost always do.
> 
> or no open fires on the deck, I only learned in this thread that some folks travel with their bar-b-que.
> 
> The exchange companies cant anticipate *every common sense thing* that one of their members might violate and provide a notice


I must disagree with this.  I think it's understood and common sense that you be able to cook in a timeshare.  If it's prohibited (something out of the ordinary), it should be made clear in advance.

Your swim suit example is also off the mark.  In the US, it's pretty standard that swim suits are required.  (Not so in parts of Europe!)  It's the exceptions that should be spelled out.


----------



## ronparise

MichaelColey said:


> I must disagree with this.  I think it's understood and common sense that you be able to cook in a timeshare.  If it's prohibited (something out of the ordinary), it should be made clear in advance.
> 
> Your swim suit example is also off the mark.  In the US, it's pretty standard that swim suits are required.  (Not so in parts of Europe!)  It's the exceptions that should be spelled out.



and with urban timeshares, its common practice not to provide a stove, if there's no stove I don't bring my own. 

Don't get me wrong, Id be pissed too, and I probably wouldn't be as gracious about it as you. But sitting on the outside looking in, Im not surprised


----------



## chriskre

I guess this is one instance where daily housekeeping is definitely a negative.


----------



## BocaBum99

MichaelColey said:


> We are staying at The Manhattan Club, and housekeeping confiscated our crock pot this morning. Security says it is against fire code and that we can't get it back until we check out.
> 
> We have stuff in the fridge that we can't cook, now. We had planned several crock pot meals...
> 
> Bell services never said anything when they brought it up. Housekeeping never said anything yesterday.
> 
> So much for a "kitchenette"!



Thanks for the info.  I am going to the Manhattan Club next month.   I didn't plan on cooking, but now I know that I can't.  So, it will justify me going out to eat the great food of New York City.


----------



## SMHarman

MichaelColey said:


> I must disagree with this.  I think it's understood and common sense that you be able to cook in a timeshare.  If it's prohibited (something out of the ordinary), it should be made clear in advance.
> 
> Your swim suit example is also off the mark.  In the US, it's pretty standard that swim suits are required.  (Not so in parts of Europe!)  It's the exceptions that should be spelled out.


Whole Foods at the Time Warner Center is a good cheap eat from their buffet.


----------



## silverfox82

I am a retired NYC firefighter however I don't know much about the fire codes. Seems pretty silly to me in any event, the bbq on the balcony not so much.


----------



## tschwa2

About 1/4 of the TS's I own send out some kind of confirmation directly from the resort (not from RCI, II, etc).  Resorts with higher MF's and chains are more likely to do this than smaller independent resorts.  These confirmations usually include these kind of restrictions that they may not want to advertise on the website available to the general public.  I would certainly have expected the Manhatten Club to send something like this out to exchangers or at the very minimum include it with the check in materials or in the folder/book of important information in the room.

I also think that RCI should be notified and should start including it in their urgent information.


----------



## MichaelColey

SMHarman said:


> Whole Foods at the Time Warner Center is a good cheap eat from their buffet.


Do they have an actual buffet (and if so, do you know how much it is?) or is it the $/pound prepared food?

My kids would be quite expensive if it were $/pound.  They all have voracious appetites.  Even my 3 year old can wipe out a foot long Subway sandwich.  And then ask what's for lunch 5 minutes later.

Last night, we did The Halal Guys (my favorite street meat in NYC!).  It's basically a big pie tin full of rice and lamb, and some incredible sauces.


----------



## GeraldineT

MichaelColey said:


> Do they have an actual buffet (and if so, do you know how much it is?) or is it the $/pound prepared food?
> 
> My kids would be quite expensive if it were $/pound.  They all have voracious appetites.  Even my 3 year old can wipe out a foot long Subway sandwich.  And then ask what's for lunch 5 minutes later.
> 
> Last night, we did The Halal Guys (my favorite street meat in NYC!).  It's basically a big pie tin full of rice and lamb, and some incredible sauces.



Also check out the Food Emporium on 8th (and I think 50th).   They have some reasonably priced prepared foods.   

Also if you have the ability to print check out restaurant.com   We got certificates to La Parisenne on 7th which isnt too far from you.


----------



## fillde

MichaelColey said:


> Do they have an actual buffet (and if so, do you know how much it is?) or is it the $/pound prepared food?



No buffet. Strictly by the pound.


----------



## csxjohn

ronparise said:


> ...And here you go...ask and you shall receive .
> 
> field range
> 
> immersion heater
> 
> turns out that you can buy more than timeshares on ebay
> 
> we were up at 3 am to prepare breakfast to be served at 6.  Good SOS takes time. Part of our prep work was lighting 4 immersion heaters. (prewash, wash, second wash, and rinse).  I enjoyed showing a new cook how to light one. There was always a someone walking around with no hair on his arm, and sometimes no eyebrows. And the explosion would wake the troop a little early for breakfast.



I'm not the only one who thought this I see.  

From the immersion heater ad



> I hear you can heat a swimming pool with these hot water heaters.



In my eleven years I only had one cook not follow my instructions to turn the fuel tanks at night so the drip valve faces up.  That short cut woke everyone that morning and of course he was looking into the burner when it blew.  He had an oval on his face with no facial hair. for quite a while.

I do not recommend that either of these devices be used in anyones timeshare!


----------



## MichaelColey

As a followup...

I reviewed the information book they provide in the room, and it says nothing in there about crock pots or cooking devices not being allowed.  I also looked over the confirmation emails, RCI pages, Manhattan Club web site, etc.  Nothing.

I also found the current NYC Fire Code online.  It's 640 pages, so I haven't read it, but searching on key phrases I can't find anything about hotels, crock pots, etc.  It talks some about portable cooking devices, but Section 902.1 defines that as commercial equipment provided or installed with wheels.  Section 2404.15 talks about heating & cooking equipment, but doesn't prohibit it.

As I reported in a previous post, I bought a glass cooking dish to do microwave versions of the two crock pot meals we were planning on cooking/eating in the room.  We did the first one last night (lasagna) and it turned out really good.  We'll be doing the other microwave meal tonight, and I suspect it'll turn out good as well.

We check out tomorrow morning.  I'm going to go ask for my crock pot back this evening, so we can pack it up.  We usually do most of our packing the evening before.  If they give me grief about it, I'll go up to the business center, print the 640 page Fire Code, and ask them to show me the page where it's prohibited.


----------



## ronparise

MichaelColey said:


> As a followup...
> 
> I reviewed the information book they provide in the room, and it says nothing in there about crock pots or cooking devices not being allowed.  I also looked over the confirmation emails, RCI pages, Manhattan Club web site, etc.  Nothing.
> 
> I also found the current NYC Fire Code online.  It's 640 pages, so I haven't read it, but searching on key phrases I can't find anything about hotels, crock pots, etc.  It talks some about portable cooking devices, but Section 902.1 defines that as commercial equipment provided or installed with wheels.  Section 2404.15 talks about heating & cooking equipment, but doesn't prohibit it.
> 
> As I reported in a previous post, I bought a glass cooking dish to do microwave versions of the two crock pot meals we were planning on cooking/eating in the room.  We did the first one last night (lasagna) and it turned out really good.  We'll be doing the other microwave meal tonight, and I suspect it'll turn out good as well.
> 
> We check out tomorrow morning.  I'm going to go ask for my crock pot back this evening, so we can pack it up.  We usually do most of our packing the evening before.  If they give me grief about it, I'll go up to the business center, print the 640 page Fire Code, and ask them to show me the page where it's prohibited.



All's well that ends well.

Lesson learned; If I go Ill be packing my corningware

By the way, how did you pack your whole family in this place? and who got the sofa beds? I understand that they arent very comfortable.


----------



## MichaelColey

ronparise said:


> By the way, how did you pack your whole family in this place? and who got the sofa beds? I understand that they arent very comfortable.


Two units (1BR + Studio).  Only a few here are connecting, and we were lucky enough to get a pair.

I'm not sure how the sofa beds are, but the beds aren't very comfortable either.  I like/need a firm bed, but these are too firm even for me.


----------



## ronparise

MichaelColey said:


> Two units (1BR + Studio).  Only a few here are connecting, and we were lucky enough to get a pair.
> 
> I'm not sure how the sofa beds are, but the beds aren't very comfortable either.  I like/need a firm bed, but these are too firm even for me.



So ill be waiting for Wyndhams be property to open up

Thanks Mike for sharing your experience


----------



## rapmarks

I was checking out the Dis boards, and someone wanted to bring a small freezer to use in her motel room near disney!


----------



## pedro47

To the OP... I hope you enjoyed your stay in the Big Apple.  There is no place like "Home."

Have a safe trip home.........


----------



## itchyfeet

We have stayed at the MC.  I thought the bed was fine, but the sofa bed was terrible. The mattress was not thick enough--I could feel the metal supports thru the mattress.  Probably fine for kids but not for adults.  I was very disappointed since MC charges so much for its rooms.  We were there on an exchange before RCI changed to TPUs.


----------



## fillde

MichaelColey said:


> As a followup...
> 
> I reviewed the information book they provide in the room, and it says nothing in there about crock pots or cooking devices not being allowed.  I also looked over the confirmation emails, RCI pages, Manhattan Club web site, etc.  Nothing.
> 
> I also found the current NYC Fire Code online.  It's 640 pages, so I haven't read it, but searching on key phrases I can't find anything about hotels, crock pots, etc.



Thanks for getting back . Sounds like security made a mistake or there is some obscure rule that they enforce but is not on the books.

As far as reading 640 pages sounds like sitting through a T/S presentation at a Westgate.


----------



## brother coony

itchyfeet said:


> We have stayed at the MC.  I thought the bed was fine, but the sofa bed was terrible. The mattress was not thick enough--I could feel the metal supports thru the mattress.  Probably fine for kids but not for adults.  I was very disappointed since MC charges so much for its rooms.  We were there on an exchange before RCI changed to TPUs.



the pullouts now are very comfortable, as there is no more metal springs, they all come with memory foam mattress, as for the OP, google crock pot dangers, and you will see that people turn them on and leave, and they do cause fires, TMC and Park Central Hotel and the bank towards Broadway is all one building, just think if you leave that crock pot on and it short out,and cause a fire,the amount of damage, and lives it could have caused, "just saying"


----------



## ciscogizmo1

Bummer... That is definitely a drag.   I think, NYC has some unique laws.  I was looking to rent a home in Manhattan and found out it was illegal in most cases as rental homes exceed occupancy rules and hotel laws.   You do see some rentals on VRBO but rent at your own risk.   I can understand the crockpot one; however, I think the fire safety is a bit over stretch because lots of things can short like TVs, Computers, cell phones charging, electric tooth brush, iron, curling iron, etc...  People leave a ton of things plugged in all day at home.


----------



## spencersmama

I'm curious, did the unit have a coffee maker?  Or are those contraband, too?


----------



## TheWay.ISeeIt

I doubt it's really against the NYC fire code.  I'm guessing it's just Manhattan Club policy or something to do with their insurance. It's always easier to say it's not in their control than admit it's their own rule.

My wife and I stayed at the Residence Inn Times Square 2 years ago and they actually supplied a crock pot in the room.

I'd make sure RCI hears about your experience.


----------



## kwindham

well I hope a crock pot don't burn my house down!  I use mine all the time, I'm a lazy cook.  Last night I put a pork roast in it and let it cook all night on low.  I do this several times a month and have never had a problem.  fingers crossed for the future!


----------



## bellesgirl

We enjoyed our stay at the Manhattan Club but we were very surprised to find that, not only is there no stove, but there was not even a toaster. There was a small coffee pot and a microwave.  This was in the 1BR.  There is a breakfast buffet in the lounge but it was pretty expensive.  We ate a lot of cereal.  

It was not a big problem for us because we planned to eat out dinner and we were never around during the day for lunch, but it was still a disappointing kitchen.


----------



## vacationhopeful

bellesgirl said:


> We enjoyed our stay at the Manhattan Club but we were very surprised to find that, not only is there no stove, but there was not even a toaster. There was a small coffee pot and a microwave.  This was in the 1BR.  There is a breakfast buffet in the lounge but it was pretty expensive.  We ate a lot of cereal.  .....



I liked almost everything about my 1bdr/2ba stay at MC except the HK fee ($25 per day then) and their idea of a kitchenette in the TS world.

I LOVED my stay in a hotel room at the Hilton Club with NOTHING so much better. No mini-refrigerator, no sofa, no microwave, 1 bath, no HK fee ....

But I would go back to each of them if I could. NYC is a great city! 

PS. But use SFX next time for MC.


----------



## bellesgirl

vacationhopeful said:


> ...
> 
> PS. But use SFX next time for MC.


Does MC not charge the $30/day fee if you go through SFX?  We got around the fee by going to an 1 1/2 hour presentation - it really was less than 1 1/2 hours.  Saved $210 but you do have to negotiate it.


----------



## Janann

b2bailey said:


> We went to Walmart and bought a George Foreman grill. Used it in the bathroom with the fan running.



I don't know why but this struck me as hilarious.  :hysterical::hysterical:

I've been known to go to great lengths to save on food, but I haven't cooked in the bathroom yet.


----------



## lynne

bellesgirl said:


> Does MC not charge the $30/day fee if you go through SFX?  We got around the fee by going to an 1 1/2 hour presentation - it really was less than 1 1/2 hours.  Saved $210 but you do have to negotiate it.



No additional fees through SFX.


----------



## jpsmit

So, this morning, I got my weekly TUG newsletter and read this thread (I admit, with a chuckle) we are currently staying at Wyndham Old Town and I closed the interweb and went downstairs to get a newspaper. As I walked up to the counter, the front desk lady is talking on the phone and as I step up is literally saying " no sir, we don't have crockpots in the units, sorry." I bout fell over I laughed so hard - must be an attempt by the industry to disassociate itself from any association with crock.   :hysterical:


----------



## MichaelColey

TheWay.ISeeIt said:


> I doubt it's really against the NYC fire code.  I'm guessing it's just Manhattan Club policy or something to do with their insurance. It's always easier to say it's not in their control than admit it's their own rule.
> 
> My wife and I stayed at the Residence Inn Times Square 2 years ago and they actually supplied a crock pot in the room.
> 
> I'd make sure RCI hears about your experience.


My guess is that it has to do with insurance.

There is a coffee pot and a microwave provided in the room.


----------



## Janette

We just checked out of Marriott residence inn on 6 th and 39th. Different fire code as we had toaster and crock pot in the unit. Also a full refrig with ice maker. Happy that we sold Manhattan club for good profit.


----------



## Janette

Opps. Double post.


----------



## channimal

ronparise said:


> Of course I knew, but I wanted to carry the joke a little farther. And the fact is that there are a lot of things that werent there when we were kids.
> 
> And here you go...ask and you shall receive .
> 
> field range
> 
> immersion heater
> 
> turns out that you can buy more than timeshares on ebay
> 
> we were up at 3 am to prepare breakfast to be served at 6.  Good SOS takes time. Part of our prep work was lighting 4 immersion heaters. (prewash, wash, second wash, and rinse).  I enjoyed showing a new cook how to light one. *There was always a someone walking around with no hair on his arm, and sometimes no eyebrows.* And the explosion would wake the troop a little early for breakfast.



oh boy.. lol, brings back great memories.  I'd have my squad leaders over for the platoon meeting prior to pt and have the mess sergeant bring coffee.  He'd always send the new cooks or those on kp duty to bring it over.  Almost always see someone missing eyebrows :hysterical: oh... and usually the tip off was a unique "boom" at about 4am 

Thanks for that Ron.. brought back some really good memories from 25+ years ago


----------



## chapjim

ronparise said:


> No we didnt have microwaves, we used really big gasoline fired camp stoves...but we did have to innovate and adapt recipes to field conditions. We did have electricity though, from a generator, and we carried an electric potato peeler. My KPs were the envy of KPs everywhere



Gasoline fired camp stoves??  Good grief!!  You're lucky to be around!


----------



## kwindham

Im def going to have to get with Michael the next time I go somewhere with pricey food.  I think he has this down to an art!    Microwave lasagna?  mine would be terrible, Im not a very good or imaginative cook.  But I love reading his threads, always great ideas on saving $ on food!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

Janette said:


> ...we sold Manhattan club for good profit.



Can you also walk on water? :rofl:

on ebay, nobody is taking MCs even with free closing/transfer for more than few hundred dollars!!!


----------



## MichaelColey

kwindham said:


> Im def going to have to get with Michael the next time I go somewhere with pricey food.  I think he has this down to an art!    Microwave lasagna?  mine would be terrible, Im not a very good or imaginative cook.  But I love reading his threads, always great ideas on saving $ on food!


With a family of 5, you grow to appreciate the food savings from cooking in a timeshare (or makeshift cooking in a microwave at Manhattan Club!).


----------



## kwindham

MichaelColey said:


> With a family of 5, you grow to appreciate the food savings from cooking in a timeshare (or makeshift cooking in a microwave at Manhattan Club!).



Yeah, my family consist of 4, 2 teenage boys, and they certainly can put away an ungodly amount of food!  Plus more often than not, they each bring a friend which brings me up to 6!   *4 teenage BOYS*!  OMG the food they go through!  But so far we haven't been anywhere that there wasn't a full kitchen so I haven't been forced to be creative yet.  When that day comes, I am calling you Michael!


----------



## csxjohn

chapjim said:


> Gasoline fired camp stoves??  Good grief!!  You're lucky to be around!



Coleman has been making gasoline camping stoves for many years.  The military units are just bigger and operate a little differently.

As with anything combustible, certain safety precautions must be taken.  For some reason there are those out there that want to short cut procedures and they usually pay the price.

Propane grills and stoves can be just as dangerous if not used properly.


----------

